# Nowadays [usage]



## panjandrum

[...]

Incidentally, I have seen the word "nowadays" more often in this forum than ever in my life before.  Does it hold a particular fascination for non-native students of English?  Is it one of the words that English language courses use to explain some peculiarity of English or English-speakers?


----------



## Dimcl

panjandrum said:


> Incidentally, I have seen the word "nowadays" more often in this forum than ever in my life before. Does it hold a particular fascination for non-native students of English? Is it one of the words that English language courses use to explain some peculiarity of English or English-speakers?


 
I actually cringe when I hear the word "nowadays".  I'm not sure of the origins of the word but it always strikes me as an "invented" word (and, yes, I know that all words are invented at some point) used for lack of anything better.  Is it just me or does anyone else feel that "nowadays" is slangy?


----------



## panjandrum

[...]

Do non-natives use nowadays more often than natives?
Is this an impression I have formed because I don't use it myself?

The word has a long and respectable ancestry in English, based on the examples in the OED (earliest is 1397).  It also appears in the British National Corpus 1,568 times.


----------



## river

panjandrum said:


> "Nowadays" is a favourite of ESL students, but not of native speakers


 
I never heard "nowadays" growing up, but I find it's become popular among native speakers around here.  I wonder if others have noticed this.


----------



## nichec

river said:


> I never heard "nowadays" growing up, but I find it's become popular among native speakers around here. I wonder if others have noticed this.


 
I have always thought that it's very common among AE native speakers (at least those around me!)


----------



## JamesM

nichec said:


> I have always thought that it's very common among AE native speakers (at least those around me!)


 
What part of the country are you in, nichec?  I wonder if it's regional.  I think people around here would be much more likely to say "now" or "these days" before they would say "nowadays".   "Nowadays" has an old-fashioned sound to my ears.   It sounds like a word an older person would use when complaining about the current state of affairs: "Kids have no respect for their elders nowadays."


----------



## nichec

JamesM said:


> What part of the country are you in, nichec? I wonder if it's regional. I think people around here would be much more likely to say "now" or "these days" before they would say "nowadays". "Nowadays" has an old-fashioned sound to my ears. It sounds like a word an older person would use when complaining about the current state of affairs: "Kids have no respect for their elders nowadays."


 
Hummm....talking about ages

Mostly I'm up north when I'm in the USA, but frankly I spend more time in Europe and Taipei (but we are somehow invaded by AE speakers everywhere )


----------



## nichec

panjandrum said:


> Incidentally, I have seen the word "nowadays" more often in this forum than ever in my life before. Does it hold a particular fascination for non-native students of English? Is it one of the words that English language courses use to explain some peculiarity of English or English-speakers?


 
Do you see it (nowadays) used in EO forum by native speakers or non native speakers most of the time, *panj?*
**


----------



## kenny4528

Interestingly, I do not know the word _*nowadays*_ is not used commonly by native-speakers until reading this thread. In fact, a popular English-Teaching material edited by AE in my country uses this word frequently in the articles. Thus, do you think it now is growing popular in some areas of AE?


----------



## dn88

I've already noticed that native speakers are somehow reluctant to use the word "nowadays":



AngelEyes said:


> [...]I notice that a lot of you who are learning English use the word, "nowadays." In AE, the more common term that we use is just the simple, "today."[...]



Then I'm not sure if it's so popular.


----------



## JamesM

nichec said:


> Hummm....talking about ages


 
Exactly!  If I'm 50 and *I* think it sounds old-fashioned, what does that tell you? 

I found this interesting web page that lists quotes with the words "nowadays".  

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/keywords/nowadays.html


----------



## mplsray

JamesM said:


> Exactly!  If I'm 50 and *I* think it sounds old-fashioned, what does that tell you?


 
I'm just a few years older than you and to me _nowadays_ doesn't sound old-fashioned. I like it and use it myself.


----------



## Arrius

As an ancient Englishman I find nothing at all wrong with *nowadays* which, alternating with *these days*, has been around all my life. The impression that it sounds oldfashioned seems, as has already been alluded to, obviously to stem from its use by Senior Citizens criticising the youth of today (_Ee bah gum, when I were a lad etc_...), but they are equally likely to use *these days*. That it is thought by some to be a neologism in the States is also suprising, but one often doesn't notice such differences in usage. I think that Spanish speakers, who seem to be almost as numerous on these fora as anglophones, seem to find *nowadays* closer to the frequently occurring _hoy en dia_ than *these days*, which would correspond to the non-existent x _estos dias_ x, and this may be what has given the impression of its over-use.


----------



## EmilyD

*Nowadays* is definitely used in Rhode Island, and in Massachusetts.

_Nomi_

Rhode Island is small, but densely populated. We do have a higher percentage of elders than some states, and we certainly have many residents originally from other regions and countries. [I'm an expatriated New Yorker].


----------



## sound shift

Well, obviously I haven't been monitoring my use of "nowadays", but I believe I use it a lot.


----------



## Matching Mole

I wouldn't read too much into it. It appears with enormous frequency on the web, and if you examine the contexts of some of these instances you will find they are quite varied. I find it quite natural to use, although I may reject it under certain circumstances (I remember doing so in a recent post here). I don't think it _has_ to have the fogeyish connotation, after all there is a famous "punk" hit (albeit from the 70s): "Everybody's Happy Nowadays".


----------



## Starbuck

Yes, I'm in Chicago and I hear "nowadays" frequently in conversation, along with "these days."  In some areas of the US, I've also heard the word with the "a" dropped so that it becomes "nowdays," but that's pronunciation, not spelling.

Starbuck


----------



## cuchuflete

I suspect I may use it once in a while, but before reading this thread I hadn't paid any attention to it.  It's just another word.  

Geographic background: Born in the Mid-west, grew up (have I?) in NY State, N.H., Md., also lived in Pa., NY [C], Ct. and now Maine.  I'm not quite geriatric, though I often feel that way after splitting a cord of wood.


----------



## Elowen

Matching Mole said:


> I don't think it _has_ to have the fogeyish connotation, after all there is a famous "punk" hit (albeit from the 70s): "Everybody's Happy Nowadays".



 And there’s the Kaiser Chiefs’ “Everything Is Average Nowadays", which was only released a few weeks ago!

  I don’t personally use the word much, but I hear it quite often, and don’t think there’s anything odd about it.


----------



## MYSTICA

when I read about this topics I think, am I learning correctly?

I'm non-native but (nowadays) ( at present) (currently) I'm learning with these words and I have found them in several dictionary.

bye,bye


----------



## Joelline

Having lived in Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, and Ohio, I can say that "Nowadays" is commonly used in these areas; however, it seems to me that, nowadays, I am also hearing used more commonly on national television.


----------



## Dimcl

A previous post contained the word "nowadays" with no hesitation from the thread-starter or subsequent poster in using it.

Although I realize that it's a "real word", I always expect someone who uses "nowadays" to resemble Walter Brennan stepping out of a 1940s Hollywood Western and saying, in that voice of his, "Nowadays, ma'am, we don't 'rustle' horses.  We steal 'em."

Does anyone else perceive this "backwoods" connotation or is it just me?


----------



## Musical Chairs

It does sound a little strange to me. I say "these days".


----------



## SleepingLeopard

It doesn't have that connotation to me. (I've lived several places in the United States, so it's hard to say where I'm "from", other than the USA). _Nowadays_ is alive and well in American English, and used by all sorts of people in all sorts of contexts.


----------



## Musical Chairs

Well, I don't hear it from people my age much, and I don't think I say it. Parents and older people say it though.


----------



## SleepingLeopard

I think I agree, Musical Chairs. Now that I think about it, I can't recall ever hearing it from someone younger than me (I'm older than 29 and younger than 40 ). I say it, and so do my parents.


----------



## Esca

I think it's a teensy bit antiquated/folksy nowadays )), but I definitely use it in everyday speech, and wouldn't be taken aback if others did.  I'd consider it still quite mainstream.


----------



## sdgraham

Dimcl said:


> A previous post contained the word "nowadays" with no hesitation from the thread-starter or subsequent poster in using it.
> 
> Does anyone else perceive this "backwoods" connotation or is it just me?



I use if frequently, particularly in writing, but then I admit to being an old codger, although I'm not in a walker yet.


----------



## bibliolept

I use it occasionally in my speech and in my writing.


----------



## winebar

It is definitely seen as an elderly expression (not really backwards but hardly ever used by anyone under 40). 

These days is the modern equivalent.


----------



## drewsnwbrdr01

I teach English in the South and that is a pretty common phrase.  In fact, I corrected its spelling a number of times today alone.  Many times a see it "now a days," "nowa days," "now adays," "now days": pretty much every way possible to spell it incorrectly.  Honestly, I do not discourage its usage unless it becomes trite or repetitive throughout the paper.  So, I do not know exactly about the "backwoods" signification of the word, but as a non-Southern native, I do not perceive it that way.  And yes, I understand just how postmodern my post sounds 

Thanks everyone!  I love this post.  Semantics is so interesting.


----------



## ewie

*I use it all the time in speech and writing* ~ but I'm always careful to use it only to other old farts like me; I'm not sure youngsters could cope with that many syllables in the one word


----------



## afourletterword

Im 21 and never lived in the backwoods, but i use it once in a while. =)


----------



## JamesM

Here's an example from a Teen Magazine interview with Corbin Bleu (who is 18 years old):

http://www.teenmag.com/seen-in-teen/teen-scene/new-corbin-bleu-interview?click=main_sr

So many times nowadays it's about having two good songs on an album and a bunch of filler, and I wanted to make something that I felt every song on the album was fun for everybody.


An article from Seventeen magazine:

http://www.seventeen.com/hair-skin-makeup/questions-answers/red-hair-foundation-112807?click=main_sr

The best way to find a foundation that matches your skin exactly is to test it on your face. That can be hard at a drugstore, but nowadays, if you buy a foundation that doesn’t match, most drugstores will actually let you return it, even if it’s opened!


I don't think it's as dated as some might think. These are magazines specifically aimed at the teen market in the U.S.


----------



## ewie

Yes, JamesM, I suspect it's one of those words a lot of people of all ages (etc.) use without even being aware of doing so.


----------



## panjandrum

I have never used nowadays.
I said this in another thread, long ago - I'll look for it in a moment.

I rarely heard the word used, or read it - until I arrived in WordReference.
Here I discovered that nowadays is used almost to excess by students of English.  It's almost as if they find this word, or are taught it in English 101, and love it so much they use it on any possible occasion.

To me, nowadays is a marker of a non-native BE speaker.  Where that puts ewie ... ... 

A re-think may be in order.


----------



## ewie

Hehe.  Do you mean I should have a re-think, Panjo, or you should?


----------



## panjandrum

Found it.
*"nowadays" or "currently" to begin an essay?*



			
				ewie said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Do you mean I should have a re-think, Panjo, or you should?


Me, ewie, definitely me.
I would never be so bold as to suggest someone else needed to re-think.


----------



## wildan1

JamesM said:


> I don't think it's as dated as some might think. These are magazines specifically aimed at the teen market in the U.S.


 
I agree--_nowadays_ doesn't sound dated or "folksy" in AE. And one does hear it fairly frequently, both in writing and in conversation.


----------



## ewie

Oh I am sore grieved (etc.) ~ poor old harmless old _nowadays_!  What a lot of bad press!  Okay, it is maybe-just-maybe the eentiest bit 'folksy', and I admit I wouldn't ever start an essay with it (especially not one that was destined to be read by 'Pongo Dude' [see thread linked in #17 above]), but I stand by both its charm and its usefulness.  I _like_ it.  So there.

I notice that Dimcl has nowadays changed his view from 'slangy' to 'backwoodsy'.


----------



## Loob

I'm with elderly {post 9} ewie.


----------



## Teafrog

panjandrum said:


> […]  To me, nowadays is a marker of a non-native BE speaker.  Where that puts ewie ... ...  […]


Eh? I hear it used very often, and I'm a London-based BE speaker . I don't consider it oldsy.
I agree with Ewie: 





> I'm not sure youngsters could cope with that many syllables in the one word


----------



## Dimcl

Thanks for all your comments.  I'm surprised at the range (age and geography) of those who don't find it "folksy".  I've always made a conscious effort not to use it because, honestly, back in my younger years, it sounded so "clunky" that I thought it was slang.

This thread has made me no more inclined to use it than previously, but I appreciate all the input.  Cheers.


----------



## Packard

I looked up "nowadays" in my Hillbilly Dictionary I did not find it. I did find

*EVERWHICHAWAYS*: To be scattered in all directions. 
Usage: "You should have been there when the train hit attair chicken truck. Them chickens flew everwhichaways.

Which has the same sort of cadence and kinda sorta rimes, ya know, so I can see how *nowadays* might be mistaked for some sorta redneck ritin, but it aint.

(I tried to link the dictionary, but it won't link.)


----------



## Tower of Babel

"Nowadays" seems to me a perfectly good word in wide and current use in the United States, irrespective of background, environment, or location.

If there is a "backwoods" connotation, I think it is based on pronunciation, rather than on the choice of the word itself. In the United States, there are two main pronunciations of "nowadays," depending on whether or not the middle 'a' is pronounced. The pronunciation that I believe might be considered more "standard" (the one used by national television commentators) omits the middle 'a', as if the word were "nowdays." As a result, there may be a tendency by some to consider those who pronounce a distinct 'a' sound as somewhat less refined. I think this association may also come from the similarity to the 'a' sound that results from "lazy" colloquial contractions--gonna, gotta, kinda, wanna--which also gives that impression (intentionally) to the preceding post.

As for the usage being more prevalent among older speakers--well, older people have simply lived a longer time, and are more likely to contrast the past and present. It's hard to imagine a teenager saying, "Gee, when I was young, life was slow, but nowadays things are so hectic."


----------



## mplsray

Tower of Babel said:


> "Nowadays" seems to me a perfectly good word in wide and current use in the United States, irrespective of background, environment, or location.
> 
> If there is a "backwoods" connotation, I think it is based on pronunciation, rather than on the choice of the word itself. In the United States, there are two main pronunciations of "nowadays," depending on whether or not the middle 'a' is pronounced. The pronunciation that I believe might be considered more "standard" (the one used by national television commentators) omits the middle 'a', as if the word were "nowdays." As a result, there may be a tendency by some to consider those who pronounce a distinct 'a' sound as somewhat less refined. I think this association may also come from the similarity to the 'a' sound that results from "lazy" colloquial contractions--gonna, gotta, kinda, wanna--which also gives that impression (intentionally) to the preceding post.
> 
> As for the usage being more prevalent among older speakers--well, older people have simply lived a longer time, and are more likely to contrast the past and present. It's hard to imagine a teenager saying, "Gee, when I was young, life was slow, but nowadays things are so hectic."


 
I myself prefer the three-syllable pronunciation, and much prefer "nowadays" to such alternatives as "these days." However, it's easy enough by using unbiased sources to cast doubt on your conclusion.

The Merriam-Webster Collegiate Dictionary, 11th ed., shows the two-syllable and three-syllable pronunciations to be equally standard.

The online versions of the Encarta (North American ed.), Random House Unabridged, and American Heritage Dictionary, 4th ed., show only one pronunciation, the three-syllable one.

The two-syllable pronunciation is the odd-man out. For that reason, it is difficult to believe that it is in any way more standard than the three-syllable version.


----------



## Loob

Tower of Babel said:


> As for the usage being more prevalent among older speakers--well, older people have simply lived a longer time, and are more likely to contrast the past and present. It's hard to imagine a teenager saying, "Gee, when I was young, life was slow, but nowadays things are so hectic."


That's a very good point, Tower!


----------



## ewie

I wasn't even aware there _was_ a two-syllable version till Tower mentioned it.  Maybe it doesn't exist in BE; maybe I've just not been listening hard enough to my fellow countrymen.
I've tried saying it out loud a few times (well, it's _one_ way of passing Sunday morning) and my own pronunciation is definitely more
_now-wuh-days_
than
_now-uh-days_
(and I find it hard work to go from a _w_ to a _d_ without an intervening schwa.)


----------



## Brioche

I came on this thread to-day, so I had a look in Australian and UK newspapers.

Plenty of recent quotes there.

In fact The Guardian quotes a *14 year-old girl* using the word in its 17th Feb 2008 edition.


----------



## sound shift

I use "nowadays" and never gave any thought to it until it appeared here.

PS I am not yet wrinkly (well, not very).


----------



## Teafrog

Tower of Babel said:


> […] older people have simply lived a longer time, and are more likely to contrast the past and present. It's hard to imagine a teenager saying, "Gee, when I was young, life was slow, but nowadays things are so hectic."


I know Loob has already said it, but when I saw those lines my thought was "of course, how logical!". Well worth flagging this very good point again… me thinks 


sound shift said:


> I use "nowadays" and never gave any thought to it until it appeared here.
> PS I am not yet wrinkly (well, not very).


Yes, everyday words are usually never questionned; I never queried "nowadays" either.
All (OK, most of) these post should answer the original Q:


> I always expect someone who uses "nowadays" to resemble Walter Brennan stepping out of a 1940s Hollywood Western and saying, in that voice of his, "Nowadays, ma'am, we don't 'rustle' horses. We steal 'em."
> Does anyone else perceive this "backwoods" connotation or is it just me?


Mostly you


----------



## Saklig

I use it alot, although, I am not a native speaker.


----------



## Tower of Babel

This thread reminds me of the legend about the blind men touching different parts of an elephant, with each describing a different animal.  

Well, I'm surprised that some dictionaries don't even show a two-syllable pronunciation as a variant. For those who are skeptical about it, here is some evidence regarding the existence and perception of the two-syllable pronunciation--

Education & Reference Questions and Answers Web
www .eduqna.com/Words-Wordplay/1134-words-4.html
*"Also, the word 'nowadays' is a little folksy, a little like a dialect of the language (English). 'Nowdays' is acceptable everywhere."*

Dictionary Exercise Two: Spelling, Meaning, Pronunciation
www .umary.edu/faculty/wjones/English%20103/Dictionary/Dictionary%20Exercise%202%20-%20Spelling%20Meaning%20Pronunciation.h
*"5. Is it ‘nowdays,’ nowadays,’ ‘now days,’ or ‘now-a-days’?"*

The Associated Press Stylebook and Briefing on Media Law
(ISBN 0465004881, page 174)
In Google Books (sorry, can't post a web address)
*"nowadays* Not _nowdays_.*"*

The entry for "nowadays" in the Associated Press Stylebook would seem to indicate that even some professional journalists need to be reminded that the middle 'a' exists. Also, here are some search statistics from Google:

"nowadays" - About 29,900,000 results
"nowdays" - About 1,150,000 results
[17-Feb-2008]

The fact that some people omit the middle 'a' in writing doesn't necessarily mean that they do so in speech, but it seems plausible.


----------



## Conchita57

Logically, 'nowadays', which I use a lot myself (see my age), and its equivalent term in other languages is less likely to be used by the young or very young.  After all, and unless they are talking about history, they practically don't have a past yet, so when they say 'nowadays' (as opposed to what: yesterday or the day before?), I agree it might sound a bit funny.


----------



## Dimcl

I had no idea that my query would elicit so many responses! 

I completely agree with the premise that one doesn't hear this word from young people because they don't really have that much of a past to refer to and don't, therefore, contrast it to "nowadays".

"Nowadays" just has a colloquial, "down-home" sound to me, hence my question.  I have no idea where I formed that opinion but I can see that I'm practically swinging in the wind, all by myself, on this one (wouldn't be the first time and likely won't be the last).

Thanks again to everyone who took the time to respond.  Cheers.


----------



## cuchuflete

All them durn ferners takin over the British press...


Results *1* - *10* of about *2,530* from *economist.com* for *nowadays*.


----------



## Alhen

One of my friends assures me that Nowadays is old fashioned. I was browsing some sites, but couldn't find anything that could give me a clear answer. I tend to believe that if nodybody says it's an old-fashioned term, then it isn't. There is the posibility though that the term can be old fashioned only in some places. What do you think?


----------



## johnp

It's still very common here among all age groups.


----------



## johndot

Hallo all!
 
In my experience it’s as common nowadays as it ever was!


----------



## Melz0r

Yes, I think it's common - _using _it might perhaps imply age, as it implies you have something to contrast _with _nowadays - perhaps that's where the assumption came from? But it's definitely not markedly old-fashioned.


----------



## Trinibeens

Alhen said:


> One of my friends assures me that Nowadays is old fashioned. I was browsing some sites, but couldn't find anything that could give me a clear answer. I tend to believe that if nodybody says it's an old-fashioned term, then it isn't. There is the posibility though that the term can be old fashioned only in some places. What do you think?


 
It's rarely used in NYC. In my opinion it's a bit informal and 'folksy', rather than 'old-fashioned', and in New York most people are not 'folksy'.


----------



## JamesM

Trinibeens said:


> It's rarely used in NYC. In my opinion it's a bit informal and 'folksy', rather than 'old-fashioned', and in New York most people are not 'folksy'.


 
Hmm... well, it appears in the headline of a recent New York Times article, and the article is certainly not on a 'folksy' theme:

Nowadays, Angola Is Oil's Topic A

It also appears in this New York Times blog article:

http://themoment.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/03/28/just-browsing-18/

When Just Browsing took its tour through teen tribal styles like goth and alternative, they were clearly gentler times. Nowadays, one’s choice of music and its corresponding look can be downright dangerous. 


This isn't a folksy style of writing.


----------



## sudest

Yes I, as a Turkish native,have used *nowadays* many times but as you said I don't know why I often use it than* currently*,at first glance for me *current *reminds me electric or something like that. Did I talk nonsense?,if so sorry.


----------



## Arrius

_Current_ was used for flowing water long before electricity was discovered.  When used as an adverb of time it is more precise than _nowadays_ referring to the present moment rather than the present epoch,era or period: "President Bush is* currently* visiting Europe" (not _nowadays_).


----------



## Prower

So what tense would be used with "nowdays" more often? Sometimes I see it used with the PRESENT SIMPLE somtimes with the PRESENT CONTINUOUS. How do you feel about it?


----------



## Embonpoint

I'm from Massachusetts. I wouldn't say it's wrong but it sure isn't something I would put on my essential teaching list for nonnative speakers. I would teach *"these days" *to beginning and intermediate students and *nowadays t*o advanced students as something they should recognize but not necessarily jump to use, and particularly not in writing.


----------



## Prower

*Embonpoint, 
which one would you say?

*Nowadays a lot of people ride in cars.
Nowadays a lot of people are riding in cars.


----------



## Embonpoint

Prower said:


> *Embonpoint,
> which one would you say?
> 
> *Nowadays a lot of people ride in cars.
> Nowadays a lot of people are riding in cars.




I would use the first. But actually I more likely would say, "These days a lot of people ride in cars."

The reason I use ride rather than *are *riding is that *nowadays* implies a general state of things over long period of time. If I were talking about a very short period of time I would use are riding. For example:

_How are people getting to the wedding? Most people are taking their cars._


----------



## Packard

[Threads merged at this point.  DonnyB - moderator]
*Context:  *

I use "nowadays" to reference our current time period.  I use that term to the exclusion of all others for that purpose.    Though I use the word, I seem to rarely see in in print or hear it in conversations.

*Question:*

Is "nowadays" considered old fashioned, overly informal or best avoided.   And if best avoided, what better term to use.


----------



## The Newt

I don't find it old-fashioned or overly informal, though it isn't as stuffy as "at the present time" or "under current conditions."
_
"Nowadays, people expect lemmings to be able to do quadratic equations."_


----------



## pachanga7

I don’t think it’s ready for the pasture quite yet, Packard, but nowadays, myself I usually say “these days”. 

Coincidentally, there’s a thing in the Midwest where they say “anymore” and it means “nowadays”. I know, weird, right?


----------



## Franco-filly

I use "nowadays", too.  I suppose "These days' is an alternative.
cross-posted


----------



## kentix

I've used it many times on this forum. It fits my purpose so I use it.


----------



## Packard

Melz0r said:


> Yes, I think it's common - _using _it might perhaps imply age, as it implies you have something to contrast _with _nowadays - perhaps that's where the assumption came from? But it's definitely not markedly old-fashioned.


  

This made me smile.  I am trying to picture a six year old saying, "Nowadays we ..." or even saying "In my youth we used to...".  

I think you need to be of a sufficient age to have a store of "them there days"  before you can have a "nowadays".    So I agree, it is not an old fashioned word, but you have to be of a sufficient age to use it.


----------



## PaulQ

I'm _mostly _with Panj. It is not the word itself, but the monotonous use in all contexts.

Back in the 70s, I had a go at learning languages from behind the Iron Curtain from books printed there - there was not one conversational text for translation that did not begin "Nowadays, ..." followed by a description of how good life was. It appeared that thesauruses were banned.

Nowadays has its place: "I left school when I was seven and started work as a labourer at a sheet steel works. Within three months I was running the place - you can't do that nowadays. Damn Child Labour laws!"


----------



## yads

A highly fluent, European non-native speaker friend said something along the following lines to me today, "Take Amazon as an example. It used to be a small-timer ages ago, but *nowadays *it has grown to be a company that rivals even nations."

I can't explain why, but his use of nowadays gave me a pause.
As far as I know, we use nowadays to contrast the past with the present, but somehow I did not fancy the way he put it in his sentence.

Am I simply mistaken? I would really love to hear your opinion. Thank you.


----------



## velisarius

I think what sounds "off" is "nowadays" being applied to a process that took time.

It has grown (over time), so that nowadays it is a company that rivals some nations.


----------



## Uncle Jack

velisarius said:


> I think what sounds "off" is "nowadays" being applied to a process that took time.


Exactly. I wouldn't think twice about reading "nowadays it is..." or "nowadays it is growing", but what is "nowadays it has grown" meant to mean?


----------



## a little edgy

I agree with Uncle Jack and velisarius. To me, "nowadays" (which I say frequently, by the way) is only applicable to things happening at this moment or in the present. In the sentence quoted above, I could accept "nowadays, Amazon *has become* ..." but not "nowadays, Amazon* has grown* ..." The latter would call for "in recent years" or "over the past decade" or something like that.


----------



## Packard

Giving this some thought, I use “nowadays” to contrast with the past. 

_Whereas in the 1960s, you invariably walked or drove to the store when you wanted to buy something, nowadays you are just as likely to turn on your computer or open your smartphone to do the same._


----------



## kentix

I agree with everything above, but on a scale of mistakes in extemporaneous speech it ranks very low. It would sail past in most normal conversations without much notice, I think. The intended meaning is completely obvious. It's just a bit awkward if you pay close attention. With one small word order change and a little grammatical cleanup, it's completely fine.

"Take Amazon as an example. It used to be a small-timer ages ago, but *nowadays *it has grown to be *is* a company that has grown to rivals *rival* even nations."


----------



## yads

I can see now that I was suspicious for the wrong reason.
Thank you kindly, everyone, for your precious feedback.


----------



## spilorrific

mplsray said:


> I'm just a few years older than you and to me _nowadays_ doesn't sound old-fashioned. I like it and use it myself.


Agree 100%. I'm 52 and I hear it now and again and use it with some frequency. I've been told I have an "old soul," however, so that may enter into my perception of its use.


----------



## Elle Paris

Dimcl said:


> A previous post contained the word "nowadays" with no hesitation from the thread-starter or subsequent poster in using it.
> 
> Although I realize that it's a "real word", I always expect someone who uses "nowadays" to resemble Walter Brennan stepping out of a 1940s Hollywood Western and saying, in that voice of his, "Nowadays, ma'am, we don't 'rustle' horses.  We steal 'em."
> 
> Does anyone else perceive this "backwoods" connotation or is it just me?


LOL no. These here days- yes.


----------



## kentix

I use nowadays on here, not all the time, but more than a few times.


----------

